# Steppers: Reversed Pattern Shifting DIY here!!! ;)



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*part number for reversed -/+ bezel...*

Hey pple, here's what we should do now. Why don't we each call the dealers (or Circle/Pacific) next week to find out the p/n for the -/+ bezel? And perhaps find a consensus when the part is arriving. 

The last time I asked was almost a month ago and the parts manager said they have yet to receive the ETK/TIS CD update for 2002.

Here's the p/n for the 2001 bezel, +/-

*51 16 82 57 117 Pre-select Lever Cover Step *

This should be useful if the parts person on the other end of the line is confused.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: part number for reversed -/+ bezel...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> 
> 51 16 82 57 117 Pre-select Lever Cover Step
> 
> This should be useful if the parts person on the other end of the line is confused. *


But that is for the 4 door model, right? Ci's have only 4 window switches, no lock-out.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> Wishful dreaming? dunno? If you saw it, you think you could find it again? I was joking about it the other day but I'll look in the owners manual and the Bentley, maybe it's so. *


I'm too lazy and am pretty much the only driver of my car, but why don't you just get the valet key and go for a ride and find out what limitations may be in effect?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*330 models..*

John, thanks for pointing that out.

This is for sure: the electrical wiring diagrams in the Bentley is the same for 330 too. Perhaps you can try to lift up the bezel and take a quick picture, that would be great.

Good Luck!



johnlew said:


> *Vince, I noticed in step 7a you referenced the 325i model. Do you think the 330 is the same? Also, all this +/- anxiety...the car won't let you wreck it, so what's the big deal? Truth be known, I really never paid any attention to it. Great DIY, very clear. Will probably give it a whirl tomorrow. Thanks *


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: 330 models..*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *John, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> This is for sure: the electrical wiring diagrams in the Bentley is the same for 330 too. Perhaps you can try to lift up the bezel and take a quick picture, that would be great.
> 
> ...


If I do it, I will gladly take a pic


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: part number for reversed -/+ bezel...*

Well, this part is one I am lifting up in the second picture of the DIY (http://downloads.members.tripod.com/FAC183/reversed/reversedshiftpattern.htm) NOT the one with the holes for the window switches. 

So, the question is whether this part is the same dimension despite the 4 window switches for sedan, 2 switches for coupe.



LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> But that is for the 4 door model, right? Ci's have only 4 window switches, no lock-out. *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*ok...pple..*

I am going out for a drive now..woohoo! 

Catch ya all later!


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: part number for reversed -/+ bezel...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Well, this part is one I am lifting up in the second picture of the DIY (http://downloads.members.tripod.com/FAC183/reversed/reversedshiftpattern.htm) NOT the one with the holes for the window switches.
> 
> So, the question is whether this part is the same dimension despite the 4 window switches for sedan, 2 switches for coupe.
> 
> *


Gotcha.. didn't notice the separation there. I would assume they are the same but we all know where assumptions can get us...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Done...simple, if I had to redo it, we're talking 10 minutes. Vince notice in the pic the green circle, wires are the same as yours. I have a 2001 330cic step. Also, notice in the pic the loom in the yellow circle. I didn't see this in your pics and looked all over for what it came from. Ended up deciding it was an option I didn't have. Put the whole thing back together and noticed the orange gear (P,R,N,D) indicator light was not on. Took it apart and sure enough, it had unplugged from the right underside of the boot plate. I had very little slack and just lifting the boot unplugged it. Reassembled and all was A-OK. Started the car without moving went through the manual pattern, it's now pull for higher gear and push for lower, feels much better...maybe I'll use it more now. Didn't drive, roads damp, car clean. I'm sure it shifts fine. The yellow arrow points to where the gear light loom originates from and the red circle is the right side window switch loom. Thanks. P.S. My biggest problem was getting the black cover off the magenta wire loom, had to recheck your instructions! Also, the wires don't pull out so easily, I broke the toothpick. The whole thing is smaller than the pics indicate.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Also, notice in the pic the loom in the yellow circle. I didn't see this in your pics and looked all over for what it came from. Ended up deciding it was an option I didn't have. Put the whole thing back together and noticed the orange gear (P,R,N,D) indicator light was not on. Took it apart and sure enough, it had unplugged from the right underside of the boot plate. I had very little slack and just lifting the boot unplugged it. Reassembled and all was A-OK. *


Here it is, big blue arrow...looks so different plugged in


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Put the whole thing back together and noticed the orange gear (P,R,N,D) indicator light was not on. Took it apart and sure enough, it had unplugged from the right underside of the boot plate.*


Are you talking about the PRND indicator under the tach? If so, it would be neat to see what else you could do with that display. always wished I could make that into a virtual V1 remote display 

-Al


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Well, looks like I'm talking to myself and my wife's waiting in bed for me. I better get up there or it looks like this month will be out the window...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Are you talking about the PRND indicator under the tach? If so, it would be neat to see what else you could do with that display. always wished I could make that into a virtual V1 remote display
> 
> -Al *


No, the p,r,n,d to the left of the shift lever. Nothing to do with the dash.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> No, the p,r,n,d to the left of the shift lever. Nothing to do with the dash. *


Oh well the dream continues. Have a good night John.

-Al


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Hey John,

Come to think of it, yes, I did accidentally disconnected that while lifting up the console too high.  Yup, it's to light up the gear indicator.

Glad that you did it under 10mins!



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Here it is, big blue arrow...looks so different plugged in
> 
> *


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Great stuff Vince! The shifting patterns always bothered me as well. Eventually, I got used to it but am interested in making this change.

Do you mind if I post the .pdf on my server and add a link to my sig?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

And I don't sleep much... hope you didn't wreck your month johnlew... 

Now I want to go out and reverse mine! Thanks alot Vince and johnlew!


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Don't know that I'll do that, but an excellent write up!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

For the undecideds, it's such a small job if you're in the least bit mechanically inclined, ie. you know how to change a light switch in your home, you can fix your toilet, you're not afraid to open your computer, etc., that if you don't like the change you can switch back very easily. 

Vince, it took me longer than 10min. the first time, but that's what it would probably take me now. Learning curve and all y'know

Lilecc, month not wrecked, off to a good start


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Went for a spin with the reversed pattern...it's great! Far more intuitive, just feels right. Thanks Vince. +/- signs are a non-issue, as if anyone looked at them anyway. Anyone using the manual mode would move the gearshift and find out how it works at a non-threatening speed.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Hey JW, go ahead and post the PDF on your site. Make sure to credit me for the write-up and LilEccentricJ for the PDF. 



jw said:


> *Great stuff Vince! The shifting patterns always bothered me as well. Eventually, I got used to it but am interested in making this change.
> 
> Do you mind if I post the .pdf on my server and add a link to my sig? *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*you're right!*

The +/- isn't much of an issue since whether you shift up or down after being at "S", the tranny will adapt itself to the appropriate gear shift. I will find out how much the bezel costs first. Our present bezel costs about MSRP $100!! ;P



johnlew said:


> *Went for a spin with the reversed pattern...it's great! Far more intuitive, just feels right. Thanks Vince. +/- signs are a non-issue, as if anyone looked at them anyway. Anyone using the manual mode would move the gearshift and find out how it works at a non-threatening speed. *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: you're right!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *The +/- isn't much of an issue since whether you shift up or down after being at "S", the tranny will adapt itself to the appropriate gear shift. I will find out how much the bezel costs first. Our present bezel costs about MSRP $100!! ;P
> 
> *


Are you sure the whole bezel needs to be replaced? The little + / - insert looks like it's just a fancy sticker.

-Al


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: you're right!*

Al,

Yes. I was with the parts manager when he did the search with his ETK CD. We both examined the assembly and it is indeed a part by itself. I am sure Kaz can verify this.

But on the other hand, I didn't observe the +/- that closely yesterday. Is it printed on or removal?



alee said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure the whole bezel needs to be replaced? The little + / - insert looks like it's just a fancy sticker.
> 
> -Al *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: you're right!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> But on the other hand, I didn't observe the +/- that closely yesterday. Is it printed on or removal?
> *


It looks like it's a little plastic insert which fits into the big bezel. I suppose I'll just bite the bullet and buy the $100 bezel when the part number is posted.

-Al


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

So how did the modification go?? 



LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> Now I want to go out and reverse mine! Thanks alot Vince and johnlew!  *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *So how did the modification go??
> 
> *


I know.. I know... I'm pathetic! I have not done the mod  
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*some news..*

I may get hold of a 2002 ETK CD soon. And that should have the part number for the new bezel. Keep checking back here!


----------



## DrRobert (Feb 11, 2002)

Hi, I'm new here. Nice board.
I couldn't get anywhere with the link to the DIY file but I really want to check it out, I've always thought they had it backwards. Can you repost the link or something?
Thanks!


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> http://downloads.members.tripod.com/FAC183/reversed/reversedshiftpattern.htm *


"Sorry, but the page or file that you're looking for is not here. "


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Vince,

I was interested in this DIY as well and see that it is not available. Any chance that it is on a different server and you can provide a current link?

Also, what is the likelihood that this modification would work on 2001 Z3 Roadster? Having it shift backwards from my E46 is a pain and I would love to switch it. I would guess it would be pretty much the same, but would really like to view your DIY before I try it out.


----------

